# C o p e r n i c u s - it's different. - And it's free.



## tcollins (Apr 8, 2020)

Hi everyone,

One thing's for sure, this crisis will end. And when it does, we'll need a backlog of thematic material!

To that end, here's something called C O P E R N I C U S.

It's a, ...well, ... let's call it an interactive cosmological multi-media sample library.
It could be that I've just had too much time on my hands, but I kinda like this, and on the outside chance that it might provide a welcome distraction or inspiration to my fellow composers here it is.

The idea was for the program to follow the composer, instead of the other way around.


While putting this together I had to search through NASA, JPL, and ESA image archives, and I was humbled and inspired by the beauty of our universe and the innovative people and their amazing droids that made the images possible. Look at those pictures of the moon! The Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter has taken amazingly detailed pictures. Who knew? Not me.

The video shows me playing pretty much live, and Copernicus playing the "movie" in response. You can take the "Tour", beginning at Earth and out through the solar system and beyond, or choose Random mode. For our purposes, Pluto is the 9th planet. I will not be moved.

If you turn off the onboard sounds, you can play the slides with any other library on the same MIDI channel.

If you like, you can Download it HERE.

Stay safe and well!

-TC


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 8, 2020)

Really nice concept 
Thanks TC 😘


----------



## TomaeusD (Apr 8, 2020)

That's a creative idea!


----------



## chrisr (Apr 8, 2020)

he he... love it.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 8, 2020)

This is really cool. I always forget how good Solid State Symphony sounds. I used to love playing it. great pictures too!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 8, 2020)

This is great! Thank you! Be safe!


----------



## constaneum (Apr 8, 2020)

thanks. ! nice.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you!!


----------



## thov72 (Apr 9, 2020)

what a great idea! thank you Tracy!!


----------



## el-bo (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank-you


----------



## vividmoog (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you Tracey, this could be useful if available for use with my own images for film composition.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi Tracey, 

I've just downloaded this, and I'm having a blast getting all cosmic and everything.

Just wanted to say sincerely, thank you. It's a rally nice thing to do, and it's very much appreciated.

Michael


----------



## CGR (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Tracey - a very kind gesture. I've downloaded it but haven't had the time to play with it. Love the concept, the GUI and the sounds from the demo.


----------



## Wolf68 (Apr 9, 2020)

sounds amazingly good! thanks for that generous freebie!


----------



## nolotrippen (Apr 9, 2020)

Sounds fantastic. Many thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 9, 2020)

Lovely gesture.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you for recognizing Pluto


----------



## c t (Apr 9, 2020)

Lode_Runner said:


> Thank you for recognizing Pluto



Never forget. Also thank you Indignus


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 9, 2020)

Could anyone tell how long it might take for the download links to arrive by email and if they where generated automatically or manually ? I filled in the form about an hour ago sucessfully, nothing so far (and no, not in my spam folder). As I dont trust firefox much in these things I tried again with edge but nothing.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 9, 2020)

Mine came right away.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks, I thought it should go automatically, think I just write a pm.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thanks Tracy. What a wonderful idea!


----------



## frank_m (Apr 10, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Could anyone tell how long it might take for the download links to arrive by email and if they where generated automatically or manually ? I filled in the form about an hour ago sucessfully, nothing so far (and no, not in my spam folder). As I dont trust firefox much in these things I tried again with edge but nothing.


Mine took quite a while, at least 30 min. I was just about sending an e-mail when it arrived. Frank.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you so much!


----------



## KarlHeinz (Apr 10, 2020)

Links have arrived here too in the meantime, but it took about 4-5 hours for all (as I have tried a second time while I was not sure if maybe the browser was the problem).

But thanks a lot for this, thats really nice stuff and relaxing (whats really needed these days...).


----------



## tcollins (Apr 10, 2020)

KarlHeinz said:


> Could anyone tell how long it might take for the download links to arrive by email and if they where generated automatically or manually ? I filled in the form about an hour ago sucessfully, nothing so far (and no, not in my spam folder). As I dont trust firefox much in these things I tried again with edge but nothing.


Sometimes the Payloadz emails end up in spam, so please check there.
EDIT- Oops, page refreshed and I just saw your last post.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you, TC!


----------



## tcollins (Apr 10, 2020)

vividmoog said:


> Thank you Tracey, this could be useful if available for use with my own images for film composition.


I thought about this, but it would be somewhat complicated to explain how to get your own pictures in, and an unlocked resources folder. If I get the chance, I could look at releasing a version that would allow this.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti (Apr 10, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## vividmoog (Apr 11, 2020)

tcollins said:


> I thought about this, but it would be somewhat complicated to explain how to get your own pictures in, and an unlocked resources folder. If I get the chance, I could look at releasing a version that would allow this.


Thanks for the reply. also if possible a version that would allow this would be great.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks a lot and be well!


----------



## tcollins (Apr 13, 2020)

Updated 4/13/2020. Fixed an issue where the orchestra x-fade was not automatically calculated from the velocity settings (it wasn't right until you touched the velocity graph). When first loaded, you were hearing some of the ff layer under the strings when you shouldn't have. It should sound a bit sweeter at low velocities now.
Please just re-download the library.
Thanks,
-TC


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 15, 2020)

tcollins said:


> Updated 4/13/2020. Fixed an issue where the orchestra x-fade was not automatically calculated from the velocity settings (it wasn't right until you touched the velocity graph). When first loaded, you were hearing some of the ff layer under the strings when you shouldn't have. It should sound a bit sweeter at low velocities now.
> Please just re-download the library.
> Thanks,
> -TC


Will using the download links we were sent work for this or do we need to generate new ones?


----------



## tcollins (Apr 15, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> Will using the download links we were sent work for this or do we need to generate new ones?


You can try the old links. If not, just create new ones.


----------



## tcollins (Jun 8, 2020)

Check out this review by ThomC.

A very thorough run through of features, and some fine composing and playing!


----------



## LamaRose (Jun 8, 2020)

Forgot about this library... I need this GUI right about now! But will it blend with the Renegade, Resonator, and Uke? Thanks!


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 8, 2020)

By reading the title i thought VSL Kopernikus (maybe wrong spelling in the title?) went free.  

Still awesome you give this away free


----------



## angeruroth (Jun 8, 2020)

Wow, just downloaded and I couldn't stop playing it both hands in the piano while watching the images. The sound and playability are awesome. Oh, inner peace. What a marvelous gift.
Thank you!


----------



## bill45 (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks I am on my way to buy solid state symphony.Don't have to search for a link.


----------

